# Indy's BFF (beagle) died today....



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He was taken to the vet today, after refusing Prime Rib for dinner last night. He had Lymphoma.



















Several years ago they moved from the court here, but they were young dogs together, and played non-stop. I only got to see him a couple times a year after they moved.

Indy and Percy would run like the wind here - in and around the yards, in and around everyone's front yard; they were just pure joy together. Percy grew up with two young boys, and he was the best friend two young boys could have.

I feel bad that I didn't get to see him before he had to be let go, he was a pal. I'm sure going to miss him - an era has passed


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

All our prayers tonight.

The Dimock pack


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Percy


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

so sorry, many thoughts


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you guys, I sure am upset and sad about it tonight. Cancer sucks.

He just turned 10 years old last month.


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, best wishes and healing prayers will be sent your way.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like Indy and Percy had many good times together. Those pictures were so sweet. Rest in peace, Percy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Lisa.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news Lisa. 
Percy will be waiting when Indys time comes to go to the bridge. She will be in good company.

Run free Percy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry..... seems we have lost so many pups this month.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, we just lost our Beagle last Sat due to Kidney failure. He was only 3 1/2.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Lisa, that is sad to read. RIP Percy









Sorry, also, for your loss FuryanGodess.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Run free little guy...
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

FuryanGoddes, I'm so sorry about your pup, much too young









Thank you everyone. Indy and Percy were very special together, and he was a special little guy (aren't they all?). Indy never has been one to play much with other dogs, but Percy was different









When that time comes, I'm sure it will be comforting to think that he will be waiting for my girl when the time comes.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Lisa and FuryanGoddess. Everyday with our fur kids is a gift.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip Percy


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessSorry for your loss, we just lost our Beagle last Sat due to Kidney failure. He was only 3 1/2.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My deepest condolences for your loss.







I have met a lot of people lately whose dogs have passed away from lymphoma. The latest was a friend of my dog's named Murphy who was an Irish Wolfhound. He was the only dog in Chloe's training class that she actually liked. She hated the GSD, hated the two golden retrievers, hated an APBT, and hated the great dane, but adored Murphy who was the biggest dog there! 

I wish they would find a cure for all cancer!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

thank you


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!! And what a great tribute, Lisa!

I'm so very sorry!

Tanya


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you Tanya, they made such a great pair.


----------

